# Non pas



## vespa88

Ciao a tutti.

Ho dei dubbi sulla traduzione di "non pas" nella seguente frase:"De temps à autre il se produit dans mon esprit, non pas il est vrai comme un axiome ou un maxime." Io ho tradotto in questo modo: "A tratti si formula nel mio spirito, ma non è vero come un assioma o una massima". Secondo voi è corretto? Sarebbe meglio togliere il ma e lasciare non?

Vi ringrazio in anticipo!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Vespa,
Sposterei semplicemente il "non": "... ma, è vero, non come un assioma o una massima". Cosa ne pensi?


----------



## vespa88

Forse senza virgole? "ma è vero non come un assioma"? Se "è vero" fosse un inciso non dovrebbero esserci le virgole anche in francese? Poi c'è uno spostamento di senso, credo:
1- "ma è vero non come un assioma", significato: è vero, però non come un assioma
2- "... ma, è vero, non come un assioma", significato: non è come un assioma, questo è vero, lo ammetto

Sono un po' confusa...


----------



## matoupaschat

Le virgole non sono necessarie in questo caso (in francese). 
Ci ripenso, la frase che hai dato è completa, o ci hai tolto una parte? Vorrei sapere se il pronome "il" è impersonale o ha un antecedente.


----------



## vespa88

"Il" è riferito ad un principio che dovrebbe regolare la scrittura sempre per un letterato. Il paragrafo precedente e i successivi parlano di tale principio. Tale principio subito dopo la nostra frase viene paragonato anche alla luce di una lampadina elettrica apparsa improvvisamente in una casa illuminata a petrolio, ma subito dopo sparita. Quindi una cosa intermittente, saltuaria (per questo ho tradotto "a tratti").


----------



## matoupaschat

Secondo me, il significato è quello che indichi come primo : "è vero, però non come un assioma". 
NB Avevo completato la mia risposta #4


----------



## vespa88

Ci rifletto un po', ma penso che lascerò il significato uno. Faccio sempre confusione con questo maledetto non pas! 
Grazie per l'aiuto matoupaschat!


----------

